# 2015 Halloween Store Sightings



## justintfirefly

Hey, everyone! Mid-July seems an odd time to begin this thread (now going back I see 2014's started around the same time). My wife and I were making the rounds this afternoon at some craft stores and saw some stuff.

First of all, Michael's has pumpkins and a few witchy things out already. Most of it would be considered more fall/harvest but there was this shelf with some neat decor items (if you're like us, this stuff is great for year-round decor):










We also went to JoAnne's where we found quite a few things, including various string lights, plastic pumpkins and random decor items in addition to this rack of tiny human and animal skeletons:










I felt they were a bit pricy, being $24 marked down from $30, I think, so we passed but I was a pretty big fan of this vulture:










Have you guys found anything yet?


----------



## RWB

Thanks for posting this. The vulture grabs my interest for sure. I just ordered two skeleton dogs from Grandin Road this past weekend.

Edit: If anyone has the Grandin Road guitar playing Skellies those mini skeletons look like they would fit in nicely as a concert crowd.


----------



## Copchick

justintfirefly - About how tall were those skeletons, about 3 foot?


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks for the heads up justintfirefly.

Here's what I found at Hobby Lobby on July 4.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Time for Pumpkins!!!:biggrinkin::lolkin::eekin:


----------



## MapThePlanet

The AtHome (Garden Ridge)stores are showing stuff now as well. I know that almost all eastern stores have stuff out, here in the midwest, it's just starting to come out


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There are a few items at Joann's. I wanted to buy the Mercury glass skull string lights, but I passed. There was some bird in a cage string lights as well that I liked.


----------



## justintfirefly

Copchick said:


> justintfirefly - About how tall were those skeletons, about 3 foot?


Yes, I'd say 3 feet is pretty accurate for the humanoids.

My wife mentioned maybe trying Garden Ridge while we were out last weekend but we never got around to it. I think I know where we're going to start today!


----------



## Lizzyborden

The stuff from JoAnn's looks interesting. Do they still do the 40 - 50% off coupons? That might make it worth the 50-mile trip.


----------



## justintfirefly

Lizzyborden said:


> The stuff from JoAnn's looks interesting. Do they still do the 40 - 50% off coupons? That might make it worth the 50-mile trip.


I'm not sure about JoAnn's coupons but I know our local store accepts all competitor coupons. We almost ALWAYS have some crazy discount coupon from Michael's that we use there!

Also, we hit Garden Ridge (At Home) yesterday. We picked up these fun scorpion and spider skeletons. I think they were a whopping $4 each:



















They had several other props including some full and half-sized bluckies (full sized were your average $50). I've included two other things I liked: these pirate props that came with stands and this little girl hanging prop - just liked her face.



















An employee left out their instructions for how to assemble the Halloween aisles so I couldn't help myself but to flip through it :devil:

Looked like they already had most everything they were going to get out save for a big selection of tombstones.


----------



## willow39

wew.. thats skull are cool...


----------



## deadSusan

Love that spider.


----------



## Death's Door

I love the boney critters (scorpions). Gonna have to get me some.

I was at AC Moore and my area and they they have their fall and Halloween items out on display. Their fall items are already marked 40% off.


----------



## RWB

Got me a JoAnn vulture yesterday.... Really nice prop!! Not allowed to use any type of coupon here as it is supposedly already clearance price.


----------



## jdubbya

Our Joanns had the same skellies but they were $40.00 each! ACK! Went to "At Home and got one of the spider skeletons for $4.00. Spirit is selling them for $13.00 on their website! Speaking of Spirit, saw the store sign for this year's location.


----------



## Otaku

Found these at Michael's today - looks like they are listening to haunters who need foam heads for projected video. Also spotted some nice potion bottles. The skull is cast plaster - pretty heavy.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just happened to be driving past the store where "Halloween City" was last year where I live, and to my surprise they were putting the store front banner sign up on the building! This is early for them as they didn't have it up until around mid September last year!

Needless to say that I'm a happy camper, although the store is still empty right now, I'm sure over the next few days or weeks they will be starting to stock it up! :jol:
*_


----------



## deadSusan

Halloween items have been added to the online stores of Pottery Barn, Pier 1 and Grandin Road. Yes Halloween Haven is up and running and I covet the haunted mirror!


----------



## BillyVanpire

here in Canada we usually see halloween stuff in sept, but Michael's & Dollarama have a small selection out already.


----------



## Copchick

I went food shopping yesterday at our local Giant Eagle. I was surprised that they were stocking halloween candy so soon. Here's some pics of the Cadbury Screme Eggs, Reese's Pumpkins, and candy corn and jelly pumpkins:


----------



## Death's Door

I just received Grandinroad's Halloween Haven catalog in the mail today and when I was at the liquor store today, they were putting up the display for Sam Adams' Octoberfest beer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LED eyes with timer have been added to the Pose-n-Stay skellie at Costco this year, as well as some of the other skellie creatures:

http://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-St...es-and-Timer-Function-.product.100155247.html

$36.99 plus $7.99 shipping


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you see the rest of the costco items online? They stepped up the props!

http://www.costco.com/fall-decor.html

The three witches are a steal at $129.99


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice giant spider.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those witches are fabulous and that's an amazing price!


----------



## AnnabelleLecter

Eek. Didnt realize the link had it all there. Silly me!

I did see them putting basics up at dollar general.


----------



## jackrum

RWB said:


> Got me a JoAnn vulture yesterday.... Really nice prop!! Not allowed to use any type of coupon here as it is supposedly already clearance price.


Thanks for the info. I went to Joann's and got two skeletons. Since one was missing it's jaw (which only makes it creepier) I was able to get it at an even deeper discount!


----------



## jasonsbeer

Looks like our local Menard's put out Halloween stuff this week. Same stuff as usual, but they had a nice bag of bones for $13. They also had really huge styrofoam skulls that were kind of cool.


----------



## Spooky1

Picked these up a local pet charity thrift store recently. So Abby has Halloween squeaky toys now.

693af1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Also stopped by a local Home Goods store, and they have their Halloween decorations out now.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Big Lots in our area is now starting to put out Fall/Harvest and Halloween decor! Some of it is already on sale.*_


----------



## heresjohnny

Home depot had stuff out. 5' pose and stay skeleton $29.98. Huge Styrofoam gargoyles $89.98. Ghost light show for $19.98 (witches, and I think bats too).


----------



## drevilstein

Home Depot has stepped it up this year, they have some cool stuff.


----------



## shmork

> Home depot had stuff out. 5' pose and stay skeleton $29.98. Huge Styrofoam gargoyles $89.98. Ghost light show for $19.98 (witches, and I think bats too).


Those home depot skeletons look great and are so cheap! May have to pick up a few tonight. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Was in our local Lowe's today, they are just now starting to bring out some Halloween items. Mostly boxed decor, and not a lot to choose from at this time. Some lighting, airblowns, and some harvest decor. I know last year they only had a small section of Halloween set up. Way down from what they've had in the past years. *_


----------



## HavenHaunt

*Home depot skeleton. Looks great*


----------



## Spooky1

The Home Depot by us has their Halloween products out too.

9c2a16 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

75c49 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## matrixmom

wow what a deal on the skellies- thanks for posting. I see that no one really has the original pose n stays. These newer possible skellys have their ribs held together on the inside by something that looks like zip ties. I have been very disappointed this year. I guess they are trying to churn out a cheaper product to sell more.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Stopped in a Michael's today to check out Halloween. Not a lot of decor for outside use, mainly indoors. Almost the same as last year, but I was kind of shocked at the price of their skeletons. They are asking $80.00 for ones that pose. Everyone else is right around the $30.00 mark.

So I kind of walked away disappointed!
*_


----------



## Spooky1

Home Depot has the Rising Phantom animated prop for only $139 (online only). Much better bargain that what I've seen elsewhere.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-5-ft-Animated-Phantom-Ghost-Character-5124324/205838939

They also have a good deal on an animated Reaper figure.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-72-in-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


----------



## bobzilla

My sister picked up a set of these Gemmy kaleidoscope round red/orange projection lights at Home Depot the other day. They come in different colors.
The orange/red are pretty cool :jol: Lots of ambient lighting possibilities.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...ction-Light-String-with-Clips-58450/205832732

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...ction-String-Light-with-Clips-58451/205832512

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...tion-String-Lights-with-Clips-35583/205582951


----------



## DarkOne

*Wal-mart pose n stays*

I just saw pose n stay skellies at Wal-mart for $29.97. Didn't look too hard cause I'm not buying this year, but seems like a good deal.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just happened to see a couple of houses already decked out for Halloween today while out running some errands!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Okay I know, double post....but couldn't help it! I was in Lowe's today and notice that they have Halloween marked down some. Their selection didn't seem to be as big as last year. I asked on of the attendants, and he told me they we marking down items to make way for Christmas!

He as working on Christmas at the time I asked. So you might go and check out you local Lowe's and see what they might have on sale right now! Because they have a boat load of Christmas coming in!
*_


----------



## jdubbya

Two houses on our street have decor out. I've been told I can't decorate the inside until after the 17th as Mrs. dubs is hosting a baby shower and doesn't want the place littered with skulls and the like. Go figure! I can, however, put out the cemetery fence and columns so may do that this weekend.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Home Depot has the Rising Phantom animated prop for only $139 (online only). Much better bargain that what I've seen elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-5-ft-Animated-Phantom-Ghost-Character-5124324/205838939
> 
> They also have a good deal on an animated Reaper figure.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-72-in-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


Bless your pea-picking little soul. I have not been out to any of the stores this year. Rick tries to say that because I've been sooo sick I shouldn't be going out. But I know he doesn't want me finding anything I can't live without. Now, thanks to you I've found two of those things. I love those! And I see you can order on line. That guy should know you have to get up pretty early in the morning to trick me. I sleep until 10:00, so pretty much any time before that is good.


----------



## kitchie

Time for Costume Parties too..


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please get back to the topic of the thread - halloween products seen in stores near you.


----------



## bobzilla

Just saw the skeleton dogs at Costco marked down to $4.99 :googly:


----------

